# Flowering e/s quad (Asia-exclusive?)



## burkle (Jan 29, 2006)

Read in a Japanese makeup magazine that MAC is releasing 4 e/s palette called Flowering on 3 March in Japan. No shade names/descriptions or pics yet but given the name of the palette and the release date, it is probably part of the Culturebloom collection. In Japan, it will be avail only at Isetan Shinjuku. Probably will be avail in other Asian countries like Singapore.


----------



## FemmeNoir (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks! I'm going to tell my friend who lives in Japan to keep an eye out for it (if it has new colors).


----------



## sweet8684girl (Jan 29, 2006)

Ooh, is this for Girl's Day? I hope my DFS store has it, or I'll definately need a CP. May I ask what magazine you saw this in?


----------



## burkle (Jan 29, 2006)

Read it in Voce, just a tiny blurb, no pics at all.


----------



## lianna (Jan 29, 2006)

Can't wait for it then! But hopefully it won't end up like the Flutterby quad and recycle existing colours.

And it is gonna be available here. An MA has confirmed that so I can't wait!


----------



## llucidity (Jan 29, 2006)

Yippee! I hope there arent any repeats too


----------



## Pale Moon (Jan 29, 2006)

Singapore too??? i'll check it out! thanks for the info!!


----------



## Turbokittykat (Jan 29, 2006)

It doesn't sound too exciting to be honest. I think all but one of the colours are new, from what I've heard, but they're all pretty muted and two are lustres. I think this might be the first quad I am not breaking my neck to get.


----------



## sbetsy (Jan 29, 2006)

ARgh - how am I going to get a hold of this one?


----------



## samtaro (Jan 29, 2006)

It's very pretty, but soft colors...I hope I'll be able to get my hands on it.


----------



## Isis (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm very curious to see what this look like! And I'll be more than happy to do a CP for it


----------



## user2 (Jan 29, 2006)

My clever book tells me that it has the following colors:
Sunseed - Light neutral with peach frost (Frost)
Blossomcherry - Pink with gold pearl (Velvet)
Honesty - neutral brown with gold pearl (Lustre)
Early Lawn - light pale green with silver pearl (Lustre)


----------



## FemmeNoir (Jan 29, 2006)

There is  a picture on that couturerunway site.


----------



## AlliSwan (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks VV!

Sunseed - Light neutral with peach frost (Frost)--could be pretty, but we have so many like it...
Blossomcherry - Pink with gold pearl (Velvet)--could go either way, at least on my skin...
Honesty - neutral brown with gold pearl (Lustre)--perm. shade
Early Lawn - light pale green with silver pearl (Lustre)--umm sounds just like lustreleaf? But I do love greens so maybe...


----------



## user2 (Jan 29, 2006)

I think I've seen it on MUA as well!


----------



## Isis (Jan 29, 2006)

It's there


----------



## Sarah (Jan 29, 2006)

anybody got a link to the picture please?


----------



## user2 (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks *swatch_babe*:


----------



## Sarah (Jan 29, 2006)

Oooh that is so pretty


----------



## bront82 (Jan 29, 2006)

a lot like the new armani quad!


----------



## leppy (Jan 30, 2006)

Hmm I didn't want it from the descriptions but now that I've seen the pic I'm thinking HMMM! Doh. Like I need more lemmings.


----------



## user3 (Jan 30, 2006)

I Want That!


----------



## AlliSwan (Jan 30, 2006)

*biting tongue and swallowing my words*

bc that's really pretty...


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 30, 2006)

one more thing for me to post about on the want list board. hehe if i can find my thread :/ the mods will kill me i keep loosing my thread


----------



## asnbrb (Jan 30, 2006)

huh.  i wonder if they'll have it at our DFS.  we used to get the Asian Exclusive thingies.


----------



## jeannette (Jan 30, 2006)

The colours look very "Spring". I'm looking forward to this one!


----------



## lianna (Jan 30, 2006)

Same here! I can't wait till this gets to stores. I wasn't planning on getting any Culturebloom e/s but I definitely need this!


----------



## Becki (Jan 30, 2006)

Ooooo I want this so bad! What gorgeous colours!


----------



## Isis (Jan 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asnbrb* 
_huh.  i wonder if they'll have it at our DFS.  we used to get the Asian Exclusive thingies._

 
I emailed MAC about that last night, they said "At this time our Asia specific colours are not available in the United States, Hawaii included."
That's depressing.


----------



## user4 (Jan 30, 2006)

i think i want it... dammit, should i go to japan to get it??? lol


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Jan 30, 2006)

oh jesus how am i gonna get my hand on that?*tihnks*


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 30, 2006)

Is it me or does Early Lawn, look alot like Metamorph?


----------



## midnightlouise (Jan 31, 2006)

Oooooh! I want that one!!!


----------



## Aprilrobin (Jan 31, 2006)

*hmmmm*

Am I nuts or does that look like pink, 2 shades of beigey-peach and light green?


----------



## Sarah (Jan 31, 2006)

how much are quads in Asia??


----------



## amethyst_twine (Jan 31, 2006)

If I'm not wrong it's SG$65 in Singapore.


----------



## Sarah (Jan 31, 2006)

Thank you


----------



## lianna (Jan 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amethyst_twine* 
_If I'm not wrong it's SG$65 in Singapore._

 
They're actually SGD$59.


----------



## Sarah (Feb 5, 2006)

I cant make my mind up about this. It look so pretty but im put off by lustres, id love to see actual swatches of the colours


----------



## angel_grll (Feb 8, 2006)

Man! I really want that! Too bad I don't know anyone overseas to get it for me. LOL! :-(


----------



## Sarah (Feb 8, 2006)

Its a shame any asia mac stores wouldnt consider world wide delievery haha


----------



## pinkfeet (Feb 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Isis* 
_I emailed MAC about that last night, they said "At this time our Asia specific colours are not available in the United States, Hawaii included."
That's depressing._

 

I am going to wait and see if it gets released in the States because when the Asian exclusives lustres came out last year?  I emailed MAC and they said the same thing, then a few months later they were released in the States so -- you never know.  MAC emails are unreliable IMHO.


----------



## Isis (Feb 8, 2006)

Good point... I'd forgotten about that!


----------



## sweet8684girl (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asnbrb* 
_huh.  i wonder if they'll have it at our DFS.  we used to get the Asian Exclusive thingies._

 
I'm wondering the same thing. I still got a CP for it, but if you ever find out, please let me know. I know they have had the travel exclusive palettes and the Lustrevision stuff in the past, but I'm not sure if they had Asian exclusive quads like the Flutterfly one.


----------



## lianna (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sarah* 
_I cant make my mind up about this. It look so pretty but im put off by lustres, id love to see actual swatches of the colours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I think you'll be able to see it soon and US gals, I'd advise you guys to arrange a CP ASAP because people are already offering them on MUA and stuff and one girl here in Singapore somehow managed to reserve *15* quads which she says are all for CP...how she managed that I will never know.. Especially since Catherine only gets released today for us, so Culturebloom is still a long way off...

Slightly OT but is it ok for MAC to let her do that? Seems rather strange IMO...


----------



## asnbrb (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweet8684girl* 
_I'm wondering the same thing. I still got a CP for it, but if you ever find out, please let me know. I know they have had the travel exclusive palettes and the Lustrevision stuff in the past, but I'm not sure if they had Asian exclusive quads like the Flutterfly one._

 
gah, from what I remember, they had the one with the glitter creme thing and a bunch others with just lippies.  damn if I remember if that's Asian Exclusive.  I'm gonna see if I can track down the number.

eta:  just called.  no answer.  blah, but I think (like 80% sure) that the glitter creme one was the one with honesty that's in someone's sale.  I remember cause I was all "sh*t.  I got this color already." (nowadays, that doesn't stop me, but still."


----------

